# Temporary Chibi shop ~ (closing) ~



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

*Slot status:* *My shop is now closed since I finished the rest of my requests, may reopen as I slowly learn new things and grow less busy! ty guys for requesting!*





1. Be patient!
2. You can pay me before or after, but in advance is -sort of- preferred. 
3. You can still fill out a form if my slots are full.
4. I'm not going to add anyone else to my slot list until I finish the rest.
5.I don't go by first come first serve, I will pick which request I want to draw, if I choose someone who posted after you, it doesn't mean I will never draw yours, I might!
6. Please do credit me if you use my art~





Fully Colored: 50-100btb *due to a few recommendations* (or art trade) 
Solid Color: 10 btb (or art trade)
_The price was changed, but to those that ordered before the change, don't worry about the price!_











Spoiler: Style 1: Fully colored/shaded



The eyes will now be like the following examples unlike my original ones!





 (made for izzi000)





 (made for kaylagirl)





Spoiler: Style 2: Solid color, you get to choose which color



These will always have more plain-looking eyes~
















Please fill out this form!

```
Style 1 or Style 2:
Background (Transparent, white, etc):
Ref:
Payment (TBT or art trade):
If art trade give example of your work:
Other:
```







1.Cam, paid *FINISHED*
2. Nele  paid *FINISHED*
3. closed
4. closed




1. ReXyx3 Pg.3 paid
2. inthenameofSweden (Art trade) Pg.3 trade
3. Peebers pg.4 paid
4. Simple pg.4 paid
5. Prahba pg.5 paid
6. kaylagirl pg.5 & 6 paid
7. izzi000 pg.7 paid
8. Moneyhunter pg.8 paid
9. Rebeccashay pg.8 paid
10. Chicken-dentures vm trade
11. AtotsSpot pg.9 paid 
12. Matroyshka_Kat pg.9 paid 
--------------------

*-Idea of what I can do-*
Mayors
OCs
Possibly males
No animals
Nothing complicated, really
-------------------

*If you want to do an art trade, please draw one of my mayors outfits! or [x] or [x] *


I'll be drawing more at night since I'm semi-busy throughout the day. I don't draw these super quick because I'm still new to this. 
*Any advice would be greatly appreciated* ^_^ I still need to learn!​


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

You could do my Mayor if you'd like! ^-^

-Form-
Style 1 or Style 2: 1 please! 
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent 
Ref: 


Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



Payment (TBT or art trade): 15 tbt
If art trade give example of your work:
Other: You don't have to do the balloon! ^-^


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> You could do my Mayor if you'd like! ^-^
> 
> -Form-
> Style 1 or Style 2: 1 please!
> ...



Thank you for filling out a form! Will most likely draw yours since your my first customer and your mayor is adorable! c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Thank you for filling out a form! Will most likely draw yours since your my first customer and your mayor is adorable! c:



Awww thank you so much!! I'm excited to see it! Your art is so cute~ ^-^


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Awww thank you so much!! I'm excited to see it! Your art is so cute~ ^-^


Aw ty! ;u; I'm going to edit in a slot section and add your name. You don't have to pay until I'm finished though!


----------



## Peebers (May 14, 2015)

-Form-
Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref: 


Spoiler: ref










Payment (TBT or art trade): 50tbt (Your art is so much more than 15tbtb bb!)
If art trade give example of your work:
Other: Ignore her glasses, just draw her with bright blue eyes!! C:


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> -Form-
> Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
> Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
> Ref:
> ...


Thank you! <3 I'm totally not sure with the pricing, but glad you think it's worth more c: You can pay anywhere between 15-50btb and I'll be fine ^_^
I'll accept your order, you can pay when I'm finished


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 14, 2015)

Style 1 or Style 2: Style two, please! (In a dark green)
Background: Transparent would be best ;u;
Ref: [x]
Payment: Art Trade!
If art trade give example of your work: [x]
Other: They're wearing a backpack ;u;


----------



## Peebers (May 14, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Thank you! <3 I'm totally not sure with the pricing, but glad you think it's worth more c: You can pay anywhere between 15-50btb and I'll be fine ^_^
> I'll accept your order, you can pay when I'm finished



Okay thank you! ;o; I'm very excited hahah <3


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Style 1 or Style 2: Style two, please! (In a dark green)
> Background: Transparent would be best ;u;
> Ref: [x]
> Payment: Art Trade!
> ...



Aw your art is adorable! Definitely accepted.  You can choose either one of my mayors outfits that you prefer to draw. (I literally can't draw a kappa outfit for my life so you don't have to do that one either lmao.)

I'll probably start sketching all the requests so far, but yours might be done first since it's style 2 c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 14, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Aw your art is adorable! Definitely accepted.  You can choose either one of my mayors outfits that you prefer to draw. (I literally can't draw a kappa outfit for my life so you don't have to do that one either lmao.)
> 
> I'll probably start sketching all the requests so far, but yours might be done first since it's style 2 c:



yeeeeee and I think I'll draw the second one!


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yeeeeee and I think I'll draw the second one!



Alright sounds great! Ty <3


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Do you do anime characters?


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Do you do anime characters?


I should be able to, as long as they don't have like complicated hats or something. I can always simplify an outfit if needed anyway ;u;


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref: Here's some pics of Kaneki ~~


Spoiler: kaneki














If you need more, just search white-haired Kaneki on google, or just pm me or something

Payment (TBT or art trade): TBT - whatever amount
If art trade give example of your work:
Other: take as much time as you need, i can wait forever if need be

also feel free to be lazy on the details and hair, i don't mind.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 14, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Alright sounds great! Ty <3





Spoiler: ;u;








sorry about the lack of background, it's getting late and I'm sleepy ;u;


----------



## oswaldies (May 14, 2015)

Could you do Amethyst from Steven Universe and do solid purple?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 14, 2015)

Style 1 or Style 2: style 1 
Background (Transparent, white, etc): trans
Ref: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Payment (TBT or art trade): 30 TBT
If art trade give example of your work:
Other: --


----------



## biibii (May 14, 2015)

Reserve?


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww she's adorable! Tysm! ;u; I don't mind the background being plain~ I'll get yours done asap <33

I went to eat dinner so back to sketching. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
> Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
> Ref: Here's some pics of Kaneki ~~
> 
> ...


Sure, I can try him out c: I'll get to yours after I finish the others ^_^


----------



## MardyBum (May 14, 2015)

My mayor, perhaps? c:

*-Form-*
Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref: 


Spoiler: References















Payment (TBT or art trade): 15tbt
If art trade give example of your work:
Other: Would be lovely if you could add her with her pinwheel! Other than that, 
feel free to do what you like ^^
Your art is really cute!


----------



## Simple (May 14, 2015)

Not sure if the last slot is filled but here goes nothing 

Style 1 or Style 2: *Style 2*
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref:


Spoiler: Old ref










Payment (TBT or art trade): 5 TBT?
If art trade give example of your work: none
Other: No color, just black please. ty


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Could you do Amethyst from Steven Universe and do solid purple?


I can try, but will have to do it after I finish my current requests!

@MoneyHunter I'll see if I can get to yours!

Everyone can still post refs and I'll choose some when I'm done with the others ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Simple said:


> Not sure if the last slot is filled but here goes nothing
> 
> Style 1 or Style 2: *Style 2*
> Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
> ...



I changed it to 5 slots and since yours is style two (Just black lines right?) Then I'll accept yours! ^_^


----------



## Simple (May 14, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> I can try, but will have to do it after I finish my current requests!
> 
> @MoneyHunter I'll see if I can get to yours!
> 
> ...



Oh thank you so much! I didnt want black lines, I wanted it to be black shaded? Like ur style 2. how they are shaded with purple and green? I wanted mine shaded black? If that makes sense. shaded/colored How much would that be?


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

Simple said:


> Oh thank you so much! I didnt want black lines, I wanted it to be black shaded? Like ur style 2. how they are shaded with purple and green? I wanted mine shaded black? If that makes sense. shaded/colored How much would that be?


Oh! Alright that'd be 5btb still~ Most likely it'll be outlined black and shaded completely with a light black color. If that sounds fine!


----------



## Aeryka (May 14, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finished yours, hopefully this green color is okay! Tysm for the art trade!


Spoiler: Finished!











- - - Post Merge - - -

Still sketching Rexyx3's!~


----------



## kaylagirl (May 15, 2015)

-Form-
Style 1 or Style 2: Style 2
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent!
Ref: x
Payment (TBT or art trade): TBT!
If art trade give example of your work: N/A
Other: I would like it to be a light/pastel pink please!
Also, if you're too backed up, don't worry about it!
Your art is adorable, thanks for the consideration!


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

@ReXyx3
I just finished your art! Enjoy~ I'm so slow at coloring lmao
Please send 15btb when you see this <3


Spoiler: finished











- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> -Form-
> Style 1 or Style 2: Style 2
> Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent!
> Ref: x
> ...



Aw ty! I will put you in a slot since I just finished two, you can pay 5btb (since it's style 2) when I finish! Your character is cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> My mayor, perhaps? c:
> 
> *-Form-*
> Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
> ...


Accepted! Thank you <33
It might be a while because I still need to finish the ones before you!


----------



## Peebers (May 15, 2015)

omf omf am i next?? :'DD


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

Yy-ee-ss-s!!!! ;u;


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 15, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @ReXyx3
> I just finished your art! Enjoy~ I'm so slow at coloring lmao
> Please send 15btb when you see this <3
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! She's adorable!!!! (/^▽^)/ Money sent~


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you so much! She's adorable!!!! (/^▽^)/ Money sent~


Thank you! <3 Glad you like her ^_^


----------



## Peebers (May 15, 2015)

Yay thank u bb uwu


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Yay thank u bb uwu



You're welcome ;u; Just finished hope you like it! Please send btb when you see this! <3
I hope the pose isn't too awkward >u< tried to make her like "what im not hiding anything, im an angel" type thing


Spoiler: 4 u ofc


----------



## Peebers (May 15, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> You're welcome ;u; Just finished hope you like it! Please send btb when you see this! <3
> I hope the pose isn't too awkward >u< tried to make her like "what im not hiding anything, im an angel" type thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4 u ofc



yES I LIKE IT SHE'S VERY CUTE <3 ahhh thank you so so so much!! ;o; <3 

Don't worry, it's not! And yea, she's definitely like that lmao


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

Peebers said:


> yES I LIKE IT SHE'S VERY CUTE <3 ahhh thank you so so so much!! ;o; <3
> 
> Don't worry, it's not! And yea, she's definitely like that lmao



Yay so happy you like it! You're welcome and thanks for the tip 
I need to experiment with the eyes more and poses uwu


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 15, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> I finished yours, hopefully this green color is okay! Tysm for the art trade!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished!



haaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA THEY'RE SO CUTE I LOVE IT SO MUCH THANK YOU OMG


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> haaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA THEY'RE SO CUTE I LOVE IT SO MUCH THANK YOU OMG



lmao yayy! I thought they turned out cute too ;u; You're welcome and thank you <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Simple I finished your Style 2 art!


Spoiler: finished








Wasn't sure if I should go darker or lighter so I left it inbetween!



Also I couldn't decide if the pattern on the sweater should be left white or shaded in, so I'll give you the white version too, it kinda grew on me ;u; Click for other version


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 15, 2015)

Not sure if you still have a slot open, but I would like to be considered for style 1 of my mayor  


-Form-
Style 1 or Style 2: One
Background (Transparent, white, etc): White
Ref: http://i.imgur.com/Vv6cu5i.jpg
Payment (TBT or art trade): 15 TBT + tip
If art trade give example


----------



## kaylagirl (May 15, 2015)

Aw, thank you!! Can't wait to see it! I'll give more than that though


----------



## Simple (May 15, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @Simple I finished your Style 2 art!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: finished
> ...



PERFECT THANK YOU SO MUCH~!! love it  super cheap price and would come back 100 times. Glad I got these while you had them ty!


----------



## MardyBum (May 15, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @ReXyx3
> I just finished your art! Enjoy~ I'm so slow at coloring lmao
> Please send 15btb when you see this <3
> 
> ...



No problem and that's fine ^^ I'm in no rush lol thanks once again c:


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> Not sure if you still have a slot open, but I would like to be considered for style 1 of my mayor
> 
> 
> -Form-
> ...



Sure! will accept and I'll leave a white background~ Might be a while!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Simple said:


> PERFECT THANK YOU SO MUCH~!! love it  super cheap price and would come back 100 times. Glad I got these while you had them ty!


You're welcome <33 So happy you like it!  I can still squeeze you in for the color request, once it's been confirmed! ;u;


----------



## Aeryka (May 15, 2015)

@Simple finished your colored one, I made the hearts bigger like requested, hope they look okay!


Spoiler: Finished











- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm experimenting with new eyes, so you guys can disregard the other eye examples unless you want that style ;u;


----------



## Simple (May 15, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @Simple finished your colored one, I made the hearts bigger like requested, hope they look okay!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished
> ...



THAT IS WONERFUL THANK YOU SO MUCH! Will be using SOON! Tysm! <3333


----------



## Aeryka (May 16, 2015)

Simple said:


> THAT IS WONERFUL THANK YOU SO MUCH! Will be using SOON! Tysm! <3333


You're very welcome!! Glad you love it! <33


----------



## Aeryka (May 16, 2015)

@Prahba Finished your chibi! The inside eye-style has been changed and I'm not really doing them like my original samples unless asked, so hopefully you like it~


Spoiler: Finished


----------



## Aeryka (May 16, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Aw, thank you!! Can't wait to see it! I'll give more than that though


Your style 2 art is complete~. If you want the colors changed slightly darker or something, lmk! c:


Spoiler: finished!


----------



## Cam1 (May 16, 2015)

Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref: can you work with a description? If so, use this:


Spoiler



April is an American female. She has a strong auburn tint in her hair. Her hair is short and her bangs are combed to the side, and is very thick. She obsesses with boy bands, especially British ones, sp she wears a white shirt with a British flag on the front. She wears red cortoroy pants and white high heels with an open toe. Her nails are painted a dark blue. April is around 16 years old, and she is a very snobby person. She is selfish and has a lot of money, but deep down, really cares for other people.


If not, use this:


Spoiler










Payment (TBT or art trade): TBT
If art trade give example of your work:
Other:


----------



## Prabha (May 16, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @Prahba Finished your chibi! The inside eye-style has been changed and I'm not really doing them like my original samples unless asked, so hopefully you like it~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished



It's awesome, I love it! You got the clothes perfect.
Do I still pay you like 30 btb or do I have to pay the new price now?


----------



## g u m m i (May 16, 2015)

Can we do an art trade?
You can click on the link in my siggy, my art is different now but I can't really link because I'm on an i pod touch ):/


----------



## Raffy (May 16, 2015)

idk if i need like a real ref sheet but okay

Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1! also can i have the same style eyes as the first example
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref: 



Spoiler: ref










Payment (TBT or art trade): TBT
If art trade give example of your work:
Other:


----------



## kaylagirl (May 16, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Your style 2 art is complete~. If you want the colors changed slightly darker or something, lmk! c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: finished!



Oh my gosh, I love it! Sending tbt now! I would also love to commission a style 1 as well if you have the space!! I'm in love with it!!

Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref: x
Payment (TBT or art trade): tbt
If art trade give example of your work: N/A
Other: I'm so in love I had to request another!


----------



## Aeryka (May 16, 2015)

Prabha said:


> It's awesome, I love it! You got the clothes perfect.
> Do I still pay you like 30 btb or do I have to pay the new price now?


You're welcome! The price stays for the same for the ones who ordered before so yea <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



g u m m i said:


> Can we do an art trade?
> You can click on the link in my siggy, my art is different now but I can't really link because I'm on an i pod touch ):/



Do you only do animals?~

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> Oh my gosh, I love it! Sending tbt now! I would also love to commission a style 1 as well if you have the space!! I'm in love with it!!
> 
> Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
> Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
> ...



I've been requested for a color version by someone else before and I used the same outline but changed the eye design, if that's okay lmk! Since you gave me quite a bit for the style 2, you won't have to pay much at all all for it to be colored into style 1.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 16, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> I've been requested for a color version by someone else before and I used the same outline but changed the eye design, if that's okay lmk! Since you gave me quite a bit for the style 2, you won't have to pay much at all all for it to be colored into style 1.



I responded to your VM, but yes, that's completely fine with me! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## g u m m i (May 16, 2015)

I do humans, too, but i'm better at animals, haha X''D


----------



## Aeryka (May 16, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> I do humans, too, but i'm better at animals, haha X''D


Well can you do one of my favorite acnl animals? Erik, Julian, or Muffy? ^_^ unless you want to try one of my mayor ones xD
If so I can fit you in later (may be a while since I have other request to do, but I promise I will get to you asap!)
Just fill out a form with refs and what style.


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I responded to your VM, but yes, that's completely fine with me! Can't wait to see it!



Alright finished your colored version! 


Spoiler: Finished!


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

Thank you! She's so beautiful!!


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Thank you! She's so beautiful!!



You're welcome! Ty for ordering ^_^


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 17, 2015)

Super excited for mine- I'll send over the TBT tomorrow c:


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> Super excited for mine- I'll send over the TBT tomorrow c:


Alright! thanks c: I'll probably finish one or two more later tonight ^_^


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> No problem and that's fine ^^ I'm in no rush lol thanks once again c:


Hi! I finished your colored chibi. At first I thought your mayor had a regular bow, but then looked closely and it seemed like a rose or some sort of flower in the middle of the bow part, didn't know how to do that so I made it into a regular bow. Also sorry if it's supposed to be flat on her head like a headband, I made it stand up ;u; other than that I tried to get everything else right >u<


Spoiler: Finished!


----------



## biibii (May 17, 2015)

Reserve!


----------



## MardyBum (May 17, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Hi! I finished your colored chibi. At first I thought your mayor had a regular bow, but then looked closely and it seemed like a rose or some sort of flower in the middle of the bow part, didn't know how to do that so I made it into a regular bow. Also sorry if it's supposed to be flat on her head like a headband, I made it stand up ;u; other than that I tried to get everything else right >u<
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished!



No no it's beautiful! Really cute ^^ thanks so much c: 
I really like how it turned out ^.^


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> No no it's beautiful! Really cute ^^ thanks so much c:
> I really like how it turned out ^.^



You're welcome! Glad you like it!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

the hype is real <3


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> the hype is real <3



<3 will get started soonish. srry im so slow uwu


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> <3 will get started soonish. srry im so slow uwu



take your time, no rush  I can also add an art piece for payment.


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> take your time, no rush  I can also add an art piece for payment.


Awh! only if you want to~ I'd love to collect art pieces


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Awh! only if you want to~ I'd love to collect art pieces



Okay, I'll start on it as soon as I get home ^^;


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Okay, I'll start on it as soon as I get home ^^;



yay ty! will vm you as soon as I finish yours <3


----------



## Aeryka (May 18, 2015)

@moneyhunter I finished your chibi, I still don't think I got the hair right, but I tried. Enjoy! Looking forward to the art you're making for me!


Spoiler: Finished


----------



## Aeryka (May 18, 2015)

@RebeccaShay I finished your chibi! I left the white background like requested, enjoy! 


Spoiler: finished!











- - - Post Merge - - -

@Cam, and Matroyshka_Kat I will accept your requests now but I want to confirm you'd still like one. (You guys prob won't check the thread so I will VM when I wake up to confirm)!
------------------------
Slots are open!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 18, 2015)

Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
Ref:  http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1
Payment (TBT or art trade):  100 TBT
If art trade give example of your work:
Other:  If she's too complex, I have other characters to choose from.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Aeryka (May 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
> Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparent
> Ref:  http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1
> Payment (TBT or art trade):  100 TBT
> ...



Accepted~ Just hoping I can do the hair good since I've only done plain-type hair. I have an idea of how to do it, so seems possible.
If you don't want me to take that chance, you can show me other characters lmao


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 18, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Accepted~ Just hoping I can do the hair good since I've only done plain-type hair. I have an idea of how to do it, so seems possible.
> If you don't want me to take that chance, you can show me other characters lmao



Oh gosh, NO!  I would love to see what you can do with her!  I'll send over the TBT now.   <3


----------



## Raffy (May 18, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @RebeccaShay I finished your chibi! I left the white background like requested, enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: finished!
> ...



Yes I still want mine done! Its ok if it looks a bit feminine for a guy ^^


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 18, 2015)

I love mine!! Thank you !


----------



## Aeryka (May 18, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> I love mine!! Thank you !


You're welcome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matroyshka_Kat said:


> Yes I still want mine done! Its ok if it looks a bit feminine for a guy ^^


Alright thanks for letting me know, I know that they do tend to look feminine still when I do guys uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

1 slot is open!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> Oh gosh, NO!  I would love to see what you can do with her!  I'll send over the TBT now.   <3



Alright thanks for trusting me, will try my best ;u;


----------



## Aeryka (May 19, 2015)

@ATotsSpot I finished your chibi! Wasn't exactly sure how to go about with the outfits design, so hopefully you like it. >u<


Spoiler: Finished


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 19, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @ATotsSpot I finished your chibi! Wasn't exactly sure how to go about with the outfits design, so hopefully you like it. >u<
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished



Aww....thank you so much!  She's adorable!  I love how you did her dress!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nele (May 19, 2015)

Omg! I love your art so much!!! <3

Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparant
Ref: 

Payment (TBT or art trade):50 TBT (i don't have much more, but if it is too low just tell me  )
If art trade give example of your work: /
Other: Could you give her long hair and blue eyes, and is it possible to make her wear the dress on the picture?:

 
If it isn't possible.. ..could you just give her something cute to wear or else the dress my mayor is wearing ^.^ xx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nele said:


> Omg! I love your art so much!!! <3
> 
> Style 1 or Style 2: Style 1
> Background (Transparent, white, etc): Transparant
> ...



Oh, and the balloon isn't necessary ;p x


----------



## Aeryka (May 19, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Aww....thank you so much!  She's adorable!  I love how you did her dress!  <3 <3 <3


You're welcome! I'm happy that you like it! ;u; <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nele said:


> ..


Sorry I'll be closing and won't have too much time after the last request.


----------



## Aeryka (May 20, 2015)

@Matroyshka_Kat I finished your chibi, enjoy! 


Spoiler: Finished


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

Okkay np (; .. .. but still.. it is lovely art ^.^ <3 x


----------



## Aeryka (May 20, 2015)

Nele said:


> Okkay np (; .. .. but still.. it is lovely art ^.^ <3 x



Awh ty! I can try fitting you in (I have like two days until I have to stop staying up as late as I am bc i'll be busy)
I'll be finishing a request later today and can prob do you tomorrow. only if you want!


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Awh ty! I can try fitting you in (I have like two days until I have to stop staying up as late as I am bc i'll be busy)
> I'll be finishing a request later today and can prob do you tomorrow. only if you want!



That would really make my day! :3
Thank you so much!!! 
I'll do the transfer right now!  xx


----------



## Aeryka (May 20, 2015)

Nele said:


> That would really make my day! :3
> Thank you so much!!!
> I'll do the transfer right now!  xx



No problem! will visitor message you or pm as soon as I've finished!


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> No problem! will visitor message you or pm as soon as I've finished!



Okkay!! Thanks again!  xx


----------



## Raffy (May 20, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @Matroyshka_Kat I finished your chibi, enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished



Thank you! It's so cute ^^ 

I sent 75 tbt for your hard work!


----------



## Aeryka (May 20, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> Thank you! It's so cute ^^
> 
> I sent 75 tbt for your hard work!



awh ty! <3 Glad you like it!


----------



## Aeryka (May 20, 2015)

@Cam, I finished your chibi, hopefully she resembles the april description. I added in headphone wires like she's listening to her favorite bands, but since it wasn't asked for, i'll give you a version with and without! 


Spoiler: Finished










[x]<-- version without


----------



## Aeryka (May 21, 2015)

@Nele Finished your request, enjoy <3


Spoiler: Finished











--------
That will be my last request for a while ;u; !


----------



## Cam1 (May 21, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @Cam, I finished your chibi, hopefully she resembles the april description. I added in headphone wires like she's listening to her favorite bands, but since it wasn't asked for, i'll give you a version with and without!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished
> ...


I love it! Thank you!


----------



## Nele (May 21, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> @Nele Finished your request, enjoy <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished
> ...



OMG!! It is so cute!!! :3 Thank you!! <3 xx


----------

